

New Report On Apple’s App Store Algorithm Change - crgt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/06/new-report-on-apples-app-store-algorithm-change-shows-how-even-a-minor-ratings-shift-affects-top-apps/

======
crgt
If this report is accurate, I sincerely hope Apple also addresses the (scam)
services that offer pay-for-ratings deals. As it stands, it seems that changes
in the rankings push devs towards a payola type system that essentially
requires astroturfing in order to avoid being at a competitive disadvantage.
And I don't think that benefits users or the ecosystem - it only benefits devs
willing to engage in shady promotional practices at the expense of those who'd
rather see ratings reflect the actual quality of the apps in the store.

